# Briel disappointment



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok the new Briel's going back in the box







.....its leaking from the group head and its sneezing all the time no matter what I try......Emailed Fairfax coffee to get them to collect it and refund......real shame cos the turbo steam wand was amazing and never really got a chance to test the automatic settings







......oh well back to the drawing board.......I knew I should have got a manual lever machine lol


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I emailed the supplier and they are giving me a full refund and collecting the machine on Tuesday, I'm very disappointed with the machine but their service was amazing, always fast reply and trying the best to get a solution. And on the upside I got a free machine that works great......I'm thinking La Pavoni again


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

That's a shame but like you say, you have got a free machine out of it, so every cloud ......


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Indeed







I'm on ebay atm looking for a new one lol


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Oddly enough I was chatting to one of my mates yesterday who has had a Briel for a while and his is leaking from the grouphead too, way out of warranty though. It sounded like there was more going wrong with it as well so he is now on the hunt for a replacement. If we did not live 300 miles apart I would have given it a strip down, clean and new gasket to see if it could be revitalised.

Don


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I couldn't believe it started happening after only 15 cups?.....my other Briel is amazing so far...faster at frothing the milk and delivers a great cup..........but I still want a manual machine


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

What a shame.

Since my Gaggia is still going strong its difficult to justify an upgrade (to SWMBO), although I am working on it, but then you read stories where new machines can experience such problems.

So, another machine hunt, and I am sure you are enjoying every minute of it!


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Very true, but I'm loving the Briel I got for free.....I'm looking to upgrade the steam want to the 09 turbo model and a naked portafilter and to be honest I can't see me wanting more


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Monkey_Boy said:


> ...to be honest I can't see me wanting more


... for the next couple of days


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

True..........I have the bug but the only thing that made me want to upgrade from the dualit was the age it took to steam milk and now its around 20ish seconds and with no pressurised portafilter I don't feel like a cheat when I get the creme just right......


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Machines gone back and refund has gone through, and the hunt is on


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

So what machine's do you have in mind? Still after La Pavoni?


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah I still want a manual pump one, it can sit side by side with the Briel....


----------

